# Different Coat Types on Same Dog??



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I've noticed on Willow that she seems to have two different types of coat on her back. Up on her front shoulders, her hair is fairly straight on lies smoothly over the the back. It almost has a natural part down her spine. Then towards about the middle of her back to her rump, she has a color change from the white on her shoulders to a very light tan (maybe kind of a peach or light rawhide color) and that hair is coarser and frizzier and even thicker. I'm wondering if this is unusual or not.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi's white hair is a little "fluffier" while his dark hair is a bit straighter, and very, VERY shiny. I've seen minor differences between the colored and non-colored parts of many Havanese coats. It's usually subtle, but if you look carefully, you can see it.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Karen. You always seem to be a wealth of information! I appreciate all your responses.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Ollie's white parts are much softer, straighter and silkier. His black areas are curlier, much coarser and where I have the dryness issues.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Ollie's white parts are much softer, straighter and silkier. His black areas are curlier, much coarser and where I have the dryness issues.


That's interesting. That's the way Willow is too (except for the dryness). Her darker areas are curlier and coarser. It seems that it grows slower than the white areas too. Or maybe it's just the fact that its curlier makes it look shorter.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

There is a difference in texture that goes along with different colors. Most of it is very subtle, but it's definately there.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Tom King said:


> There is a difference in texture that goes along with different colors. Most of it is very subtle, but it's definately there.


Is the lighter color always going to be the softer or silkier color?


----------

